# (diner) booth = σεπαρέ (εστιατορίου)



## Sabrathan (Sep 12, 2012)

Γεια και χαρά σε όλους,

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=diner+booth

Πρόκειται για το κλασικό είδος ενός μερικώς κλειστού χώρου μαζί με το σετ τραπέζι - καναπέδες/καρέκλες/σκαμπό που το συναντούμε κυρίως σε τυπικές αμερικανικές καφετέριες-εστιατόρια και τα πιο γνωστά σ' εμάς φαστφουντάδικα. Συνήθως απομονώνεται από τον υπόλοιπο χώρο με 2+ τοίχους/χωρίσματα. 

Δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω μια καλή απόδοση που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε απλή, καθημερινή λογοτεχνική γραφή. Επειδή μου έχει παρουσιαστεί αρκετές φορές σε δουλειά και σε ελληνικούς ιστότοπους το βρίσκω μόνο "booth", κάθε ιδέα θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτη.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 12, 2012)

Καλησπέρα,
νομίζω στα εστιατόρια κλπ τους συγκεκριμένους χώρους τους λένε σεπαρέ. Γενικώς ωστόσο, η λέξη booth αποδίδεται με τη λέξη «θάλαμος».

Εδιτ: :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2012)

Κάτι σε σεπαρέ, δηλαδή.

Εδιτ: Πίου, πίου!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 12, 2012)

Απ' ό,τι ξέρω, παλιά το λέγαμε σεπαρέ, αλλά συνήθως το βλέπαμε σε μπαρ και νυχτερινά κέντρα. Λάθος θυμάμαι;

Classy decor με δερμάτινα σεπαρέ και στέκι καλλιτεχνών και ανθρώπων των media. Funky μουσικές, απλές γεύσεις και προβολές ταινιών στην στιλάτη αίθουσα. 
http://www.statusathensopen.gr/default.asp?pid=34&la=1

Καλά, τελευταία και καταϊδρωμένη!


----------



## bernardina (Sep 12, 2012)

Παρόλο που δεν είναι 100% αντίστοιχο, κάμποσες φορές μπορείς να το αποδώσεις ως σεπαρέ. Ομολογώ πως εγώ το κάνω με μισή καρδιά. Διαφορετικά χρησιμοποιώ περίφραση, όσο πιο σύντομη και περιγραφική γίνεται.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 12, 2012)

Ακόμα πιο τελευταία και καρακαταϊδρωμένη :laugh::laugh:


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2012)

...
Αν ο χώρος είναι κλεισμένος τουλάχιστον από δυο πλευρές, με κάποιο τρόπο χωρισμένος από την υπόλοιπη αίθουσα, νομίζω πως ταιριάζει το *σεπαρέ*. 

Ξέρω, ίσως λόγω χρήσης (και λέξης) να παραπέμπει σε μεγαλύτερη απομόνωση (και οικειότητα) από τη συνηθισμένη διάταξη των αμερικάνικων καφεστιατορίων με τα τραπεζοκαθίσματα να χωρίζονται μεταξύ τους μόνο με το ύψος της πλάτης και την κατάλληλη τοποθέτηση, αλλά ήταν το πρώτο που σκέφτηκα και μπορεί να σου χρησιμέψει. Πιστεύω ότι θα βρούμε και καλύτερο, αν το παιδέψουμε λιγάκι. 


Edit: Το πρώτο που σκέφτηκα, με ταχύτητα παγετώνα. Πα πα πα, τι 'ν' τούτοι, τούτι ι φρούτι σβέλτι, σούμπιτοι. :laugh:


----------



## bernardina (Sep 12, 2012)

Μ' άρεσε που μέχρι τώρα το χρησιμοποιούσα με κρύα καρδιά και δισταγμό. :lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2012)

:)Μπορεί να μην πετύχαμε τα ανυπέρβλητα τέσσερα μαζί, αλλά και *πέντε* ίδια μέσα σε έξι λεπτά κάποιου είδους ρεκόρ θα είναι.


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2012)

Και να προσθέσω ετσι για να υπάρχει, ότι έχω ακούσει να τα λένε και καναπέδες, επειδή το κύριο καθιστικό μέρος είναι καναπεδοειδές.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 12, 2012)

Ώπα! Βρίσκω το σεπαρέ σε δύο τουλάχιστον περιπτώσεις  να χρησιμοποιείται για το παραβάν. Ισχύει;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 12, 2012)

Και δώσαμε και οι τρεις τον ίδιο λίνκο


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2012)

Μαφού το ΛΚΝ το παίζει ζαμανφού με το σεπαρέ...


----------



## bernardina (Sep 12, 2012)

Έχω πεθάνει στα γέλιααα :lol::lol:


----------



## Sabrathan (Sep 12, 2012)

Μα τι ξεφτέρια είστε εσείς! Τρόμαξα απ' την ταχύτητα και την προθυμία σας (...ας μην αναφερθώ στο κέφι σας, δώστε μου κι εμένα λίγο). Το παραβάν λογικά ακολουθεί πιο πιστά τη γαλλική του έννοια; O Μπάμπι το έχει το *σεπαρέ* πάντως και η περιγραφή είναι αρκετά ικανοποιητική:

"ελλην. _ιδιαίτερο_˙ ξεχωριστός χώρος σε εστιατόριο, κέντρο, κ.λπ., διαμορφωμένος έτσι, ώστε να επιτρέπει την απομόνωση των πελατών που τον χρησιμοποιούν από το υπόλοιπο μαγαζί κυρ. για προσωπικές ή επαγγελματικές συναντήσεις."

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά, νομίζω κάνει μια χαρά στην περίπτωσή μου.


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Ώπα! Βρίσκω το σεπαρέ σε δύο τουλάχιστον περιπτώσεις  να χρησιμοποιείται για το παραβάν. Ισχύει;



Δεν είμαι αρμόδιος, αλλά και οι δύο χρήσεις είναι από την ίδια πηγή, οπότε λέω να περιμένω κι άλλες, πιο εχμ... έγκυρες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2012)

Στο ΛΝΕΓ:

*σεπαρέ (το)* {άκλ.} ελλην. ιδιαίτερο· ξεχωριστός χώρος σε εστιατόριο, κέντρο κ.λπ., διαμορφωμένος έτσι, ώστε να επιτρέπει την απομόνωση των πελατών που τον χρησιμοποιούν από το υπόλοιπο μαγαζί κυρ. για προσωπικές ή επαγγελματικές συναντήσεις. [ΕΤΥΜ. < γαλλ. séparé, μτχ. τ. τού p. séparer «χωρίζω» < λατ. separare].

Στο Μείζον, η ερμηνεία που έκανε την Μπέρνι κάπως διστακτική (επειδή ξέρουμε τον αποσυνάγωγο από το ιντερνέτι όρο «ταβέρνα δια οικογενείας»):

σεπαρέ (το) άκλ. ουσ. ιδιαίτερος χώρος για οικείες συναντήσεις [<γαλλ. séparé]


----------



## bernardina (Sep 12, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στο Μείζον, η ερμηνεία που έκανε την Μπέρνι κάπως διστακτική (επειδή ξέρουμε τον αποσυνάγωγο από το ιντερνέτι όρο «ταβέρνα δια οικογενείας»):
> σεπαρέ (το) άκλ. ουσ. ιδιαίτερος χώρος για οικείες συναντήσεις [<γαλλ. séparé]




Γιες ιτ ιζ!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 12, 2012)

Επίσης, νομίζω ότι οι καναπέδες της SBE είναι πολύ καλή εναλλακτική αν δεν θέλουμε να πούμε _σεπαρέ_ - επειδή, ξερωγώ, μιλάνε 13χρονα.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 12, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Επίσης, νομίζω ότι οι καναπέδες της SBE είναι πολύ καλή εναλλακτική αν δεν θέλουμε να πούμε _σεπαρέ_ - επειδή, ξερωγώ, μιλάνε 13χρονα.



Ναι, στην άλλη περίπτωση καναπεδάκια λέω κι εγώ. Ειδικά αν είναι φαστφουντάδικα, ντάινες και τα τοιαύτα, οπότε τα περιγράφει κιόλας (συνήθως κόκκινο βινίλ, τι κλισεδούρα θε μου...)


----------

